
Starting a Daily Standup with Your Family During Remote Work/School - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2020/08/09/daily-family-standup/#.XzAQ-mfuUDM.hackernews
======
utf_8x
Gotta start them young (－‸ლ). If you need a daily standup for efficient family
communication there's probably a much bigger problem somewhere...

